# file + print sharing with winxp & vista



## karly (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi there,
I have been monitoring the previous thread 'Home Network Sharing - Wits End' by jwgnle, because it is a similar problem that i need solved. Unlike jwgnle I dont have a restore disk\partition that i can revert to.

I have a new laptop running Windows Vista sp1, and i want to setup file sharing between it and my desktop running WinXP sp3, i also have a printer connected to the desktop i want to share. Part of the reason i want to move files is i am hoping to move what i need and then partition the older desktop and install Ubuntu.

I am moderately skilled with computers and the internet, but no expert, and i have never setup a LAN before. I looked for some help pages online and found a guide - http://www.practicallynetworked.com/sharing/xp/addxp.htm
But since the file sharing is still not working i need some more help.

Details:
I am using a router linksys wrt54gl, the laptop is wireless at 192.168.10.3, the desktop is wired 192.168.10.2. the workgroup is called WORKGROUP, the laptop is called LAPTOP and the desktop is called DESKTOP - no need to be complicated or fancy at this point i just want it to work.

I have disabled the windows firewalls, and the other firewalls & antivirus on each system. Each computer can PING the IP address of the other. The Vista computer displays the XP computer on its network map, but the XP computer does not display the Vista computer in My Network Places.
A friend told me about command //IPADDRESS. from XP typing //192.168.10.3, i did 1 time yesterday get a login & password screen for the Vista machine - i dont remember setting any password so i couldnt proceed - but since then i only get 'the network path was not found'. From the Vista machine typing //192.168.10.2 i have always got 'unable to connect'.
When i got the XP computer in 2004 i had no network and had spyware trouble, i found a website that explained what the services are found in XP Administrative Tools > Services, i had turned off many items i did not use, solved my problem at the time and no problems since, worked fine since i only had 1 computer then. I have since gone back into XP Services and turned on anything related to networking, but now i fear this it the thing that has buggered up my sharing.

I suspect that perhaps each computer is using a different network name, although they display the same. Or there is some service in XP i am missing. Or something about permissions access on the computers Vista seems to have alot of that.

Any assistance you can give would be great!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's see this for each machine.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

_Note that there is a space before the -n or the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the - or / in the following commands._

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## karly (Oct 18, 2005)

from Vista:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\little pixie>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.10.3] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
LAPTOP <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
LAPTOP <20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered
WORKGROUP <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

C:\Users\little pixie>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9281 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-63-11-62-D3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::29f2:54dd:5c7c:1a01%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
208.67.222.222
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E Family PCI-E Fast Ethern
et NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-33-44-69-13
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{9C54E7B5-0EA7-4D89-8F6B-71F5B419F
DA6}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{77B8009C-E3FE-4F62-AE85-2B7D7588C
B7A}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\little pixie>


----------



## karly (Oct 18, 2005)

from XP:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Karl>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.10.2] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
DESKTOP <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
DESKTOP <1F> UNIQUE Registered
DESKTOP <20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\Karl>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Desktop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-40-63-C0-2D-BC
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.67.222.222
64.59.176.13

C:\Documents and Settings\Karl>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You have at least one issue. You have configured the machine manually, and you have different *DNS address* specifications for each machine. This will surely affect Internet access, though File Sharing should still work.


Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*


----------



## karly (Oct 18, 2005)

I have changed all my DNS to the same 192.168.10.1
I checked the services indicated, all were already showing status: started. and were automatic or manual, i have changed each to be automatic
rebooted both computers, disabled firewalls

from the desktop entering \\192.168.10.3 is getting me a login screen, i figured out the username & login success! (i think the problem here was norton firewall on the vista, it was re-enabled when i thought it was off - i have added trusted entry for 192.168.10.2 and disabled it for 1 hour now) and i can see the shared files on the laptop! half way there now :smile:

but, the reverse is still not working
from the laptop entering \\192.168.10.2 is getting this message:

[Window Title]
Network Error
[Main Instruction]
Windows cannot access \\192.168.10.2
[Content]
Check the spelling of the name. Otherwise, there might be a problem with your network. To try to identify and resolve network problems, click Diagnose.
[V] See details [Diagnose] [Cancel]
[Expanded Information]
Error code: 0x80070005
Access is denied.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That's a firewall issue normally, have you disabled ALL the firewalls on the machine you can't connect to?


----------



## karly (Oct 18, 2005)

the XP computer i want to connect to has windows firewall & blackice firewall.
both are simple to disable, windows firewall turned off in security center in control panel, ive never used it, its always been off. and blackice is done by right click the icon in systray and 'stop blackice firewall'. even shutting down the program, and verifying there is no running processes by blackice, im still not getting the connection.
i had the AdWatch process running, part of AdAware, turned that off now.
still no difference, connection not working, same error.

the XP computer has 2 windows user identities, does that make a difference? do i have to specify on \\IPADDRESS what identity im using?


----------



## karly (Oct 18, 2005)

dunno if this would also help, today i did a HijackThis scan - after turning off the blackice:
(wow, just an obvservation. based on this thread alone, an outsider would know a whole lot about my computer)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:45:31 PM, on 8/19/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP3 (6.00.2900.5512)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\netdde.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Natasha\Start Menu\Programs\Anti Spyware\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe

O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AWMON] "C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware SE Professional\Ad-Watch.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: BlackICE PC Protection.lnk = C:\Program Files\BlackICE\blackice.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O15 - Trusted Zone: ftp.bobsdiner.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: mycvg.convergys.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: guru.grisoft.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{6E3E443F-C778-49FC-8B3F-2E869C2B78A0}: NameServer = 192.168.10.1
O20 - Winlogon Notify: dimsntfy - %SystemRoot%\System32\dimsntfy.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: BlackICE - Internet Security Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\BlackICE\blackd.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTSvcCDA.EXE (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: RapApp - Internet Security Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\BlackICE\rapapp.exe
O23 - Service: WMDM PMSP Service - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe (file missing)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Can you ping that computer by name from the other computer?

I also see you have routing and a proxy enabled, don't know what's going on there, but that's not right? Have you tried to disable ICS to start?

Disabling Internet Connection Sharing


----------



## karly (Oct 18, 2005)

i dont know about routing and a proxy? i hope thats not the work of a virus. how do i identify the routing & proxy? where can it be removed?

i will have to check ICS when i get home from work, running out the door



Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\little pixie>ping 192.168.10.2

Pinging 192.168.10.2 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.10.2: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.10.2: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.10.2: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.10.2: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.10.2:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 2ms, Average = 1ms


----------



## karly (Oct 18, 2005)

back on the xp computer,
i found a checkmark in IE for proxy, although there were nothing else in the proxy settings other than the checkmark, its removed now
i use firefox, and its settings have no proxy

the link: http://www1.umn.edu/adcs/network/ics-disable.html#winxp
did not show me how to disable ICS, in local area connection - properties - advanced tab, there is not an option for Sharing. There was just Windows Firewall.

i do see something unknown on my control panel - network connections. there is an item under a header 'Incoming' called 'Incoming Connections', and says no clients connected. This is not under the header LAN or HighSpeedInternet.
this item appeared after i ran the network setup wizard, while i was trying to solve the problem before coming here - i did not think much of it, since it said there were no connections it would 'activate' once the connection started working.

after you last post i can see that 'incoming connection' as the Internet Connection Sharing, and potential problem.

so how can we get rid of it?


----------



## karly (Oct 18, 2005)

and yes i could ping by name
C:\Users\little pixie>ping Desktop

Pinging Desktop [192.168.10.2] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.10.2: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.10.2: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.10.2: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.10.2: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.10.2:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 1ms


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's see the IPCONFIG /ALL again.


----------



## karly (Oct 18, 2005)

*from XP:*

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Karl>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Desktop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-40-63-C0-2D-BC
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1

C:\Documents and Settings\Karl>


* From Vista:*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\little pixie>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9281 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-63-11-62-D3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::29f2:54dd:5c7c:1a01%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E Family PCI-E Fast Ethern
et NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-33-44-69-13
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{9C54E7B5-0EA7-4D89-8F6B-71F5B419F
DA6}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{77B8009C-E3FE-4F62-AE85-2B7D7588C
B7A}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\little pixie>


- im curious what do you look for in the ipconfig details, because i dont see anything other than computer name & ip data?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I look for stuff like: WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes.

This is still troubling me, you shouldn't see that. Look in IE's configuration and see what is configured on the Communications tab.


----------



## karly (Oct 18, 2005)

i have been unable to find anything in IE internet options, tcp/ip, or WINS
in order to help you see what i see, i have gathered screenshots from each of the places, that i know of, that show something about internet\networks on winXP, and put it online:
http://www.ddemocracy.ca/karly/networkingXP.GIF


----------



## karly (Oct 18, 2005)

my friend suggested that although i see the problem when trying to connect to the Desktop XP, the problem may be on Vista instead of on XP
- he suggested disable IPv6
- & to do a regedit fix as found on another site:
http://forums.cnet.com/5208-12546_1...&messageID=2682194&tag=forums06;posts#2682194
- also i dont know why Vista shows 3 tunnel adapters, is that a potential prob?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The tunnel adapters are part if IPv6.

I have a list of Vista fixes I recommend.


Changes that may help to increase the compatibility of Vista with older networking devices:



*Disable the IP Helper service:*

1. Hold the Windows key and type R, enter "services.msc" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Scroll down to the IP Helper service, right click on it and select Properties
3. In the dropdown box that says "Automatic" or "Manual", set it to Disabled and then click on "Apply"
4. Then click on "Stop" to stop the service from running in the current session
5. Click OK to exit the dialog



*Disable IPv6:*

1. Hold the Windows key and type R, enter "*ncpa.cpl*" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Right click on each network connection and select "Properties"
3. Remove the checkmark from the box next to "Internet Protocol Version 6 (TCP/IPv6)
4. Click OK to exit the dialog

_NOTE: You should do this for each network connection._



*Disable the DHCP Broadcast Flag:* 

Link: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/928233

 Hold the Windows key and type R, enter *regedit* and press Enter.
Locate and then click the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{GUID}
In this registry path, click the (GUID) subkey to be updated.
If the key DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag does not exist, use the Edit menu, point to New, and then click DWORD (32-bit) Value. In the New Value #1 box, type DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then press ENTER. _If the key exists, skip this step_.
Right-click DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then click Modify.
In the Value data box, type 0, and then click OK.
Close Registry Editor.
_NOTE: You should do this for each and every GUID subkey._
NOTE2: (GUID) is a mnemonic for the individual subkeys, the actual text "GUID" does not appaer.




The only program I'm aware of that currently relies on IPv6 is the new Windows Meeting Space. The first 2 changes will cause that program not to work - but will leave all of your normal (IPv4) connections unaffected. If it causes problems that you can't overcome, simply revert back to the original settings.


----------



## karly (Oct 18, 2005)

i have done all the Vista fixes suggested, connection still not working,

is there any reasonable troubleshooting that we have missed? this has got to be the most persistent problem ive had to deal with myself. im thinking i should just switch that winXP to Ubuntu and get it over with.

same error: 

[Window Title]
Network Error
[Main Instruction]
Windows cannot access \\192.168.10.2
[Content]
Check the spelling of the name. Otherwise, there might be a problem with your network. To try to identify and resolve network problems, click Diagnose.
[^] Hide details [Diagnose] [Cancel]
[Expanded Information]
Error code: 0x80070005
Access is denied.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*


----------



## karly (Oct 18, 2005)

back on the Desktop XP
i got the WINS proxy removed, found the fix:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\NetBT\Parameters\EnableProxy
changed value to 0

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Karl>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Desktop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-40-63-C0-2D-BC
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1

C:\Documents and Settings\Karl>


----------



## karly (Oct 18, 2005)

both computers checked for those services, all were enabled, and were started already
still no go, same error


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

In reviewing the thread, I noticed one issue. Vista defaults to disabling sharing if the account has no password. I'd assign a password to the account on the Vista machine, and you should also turn off *Password Protected Sharing* on the Vista machine.


----------



## karly (Oct 18, 2005)

i have turned off password protection on Vista
a friend recommended when i share the file folders & printer on the XP Desktop that i also do a full share to view & edit the file, did that too


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you assign a password to the Vista machine?


----------



## karly (Oct 18, 2005)

on the Vista laptop, the only password is the logon for the user


----------



## karly (Oct 18, 2005)

as another unlikely attempt to get this workin,
i connected the laptop to the router via ethernet instead of using wireless,
got a dynamic ip, and still the XP Desktop could get files from the Vista Laptop, but still vice versa was no good


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try booting both in *Safe Mode with Networking* and see if you can connect that way.



At this point I'd uninstall totally all the firewalls. For Norton, I'd also use the Norton Removal Tool to completely flush it away.

Once you get it working, we can install firewalls again.


----------



## karly (Oct 18, 2005)

on saturday i took the Vista laptop to my friends place and connected to their wireless network. he was able to get my files that are shared on Vista, and I was able to get his files on his 2 XP computers.
it was so fast and simple to do, thats what it should be like! this makes me even more sure the problem is on my XP system somewhere.
he said he would come by sometime this week if i still havent got it working

today Sunday I did uninstall Norton from Vista & uninstall BlackIce from XP
and on XP removed Windows Security Center from MSConfig, it doesnt even load up now.
rebooted safe mode, and gave it a try.
i got the same results, XP can get files from Vista & Vista cannot get files from XP, same error.

in addition to the services you previously had me make sure are started,
i found services for DHCP Client, and DNS client, and IPSEC services, remote access connection, they are 'started' does that make any difference ?
i do still have AdWatch from AdAware and AVG active on the XP, although these are not firewalls or network related i feel the chance of their interference is nil.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The services are fine.

Make sure you go into the control panel and actually disable the Windows Firewall, the security center is just a top level control/display component.


----------



## karly (Oct 18, 2005)

i understand that firewalls are a most common reason that connections do not work
i have taken screenshots of the windows firewall showing it has been disabled,
http://www.ddemocracy.ca/karly/networkingXP.GIF


----------



## karly (Oct 18, 2005)

Definately a problem on my Desktop with WinXP

on the weekend i had another of my friends take a look at my networking problem,
this time he brought his WinXP Laptop to my house,
i think the consensus is that there is either
1) a serious problem on my windows XP system preventing any incoming connection
2) or we overlooked something ridulously simple in the past few weeks.

summary:
-all 3 computers using the network name WORKGROUP
-all computers on the same subnet, gateway, and dns settings
-desktop is wired, 2 laptops wireless
-3rd party firewalls uninstalled, Norton from my Vista laptop, Blackice from my XP Desktop, my friends XP only had windows firewall
-all windows firewalls turned off
-verified services running all computers
-each computer could ping the IP and Name of the others
-neither laptop could view shared files on the my XP Desktop. my Vista Laptop could share with his XP Laptop, and my XP Desktop could view and change files on both the laptops! - this is the part that boggles me, if the network doesnt work-why is it only a 1 way connection and not both directions of connection not working?
-on the XP Desktop i removed the 2nd windows user, so there is only 1 user account
-restarted the XP Desktop in safe mode with networking, same deal, it can get out to the others, but the others cannot get into it.
-ive made several registry edits as previously in the thread
-the entire time getting same error. my Vista laptop says "Windows cannot access \\192.168.10.2 
Check the spelling of the name. Otherwise, there might be a problem with your network. To try to identify and resolve network problems, click Diagnose. Error code: 0x80070005". my friends XP laptop says (windows cannot connect to x please try again) i didnt copy the exact error, basically says no connection.

When im telling my problem to my friends and coworkers they all agree that troubleshooting has failed, and all recommend a reinstall of my WinXP operating system.
if i have to i will find a way to do that, i dont have a XP OS disk, and computer is long since off warranty, probly have to goto a friends place and use theirs.

so in trying to answer the question, whats the problem here?
1) are there some possible problems windows XP system that a reinstall would correct, that may be possible to fix without reinstall ?
2) did we miss any steps or items to do in making file & print sharing ?


----------



## karly (Oct 18, 2005)

oh, forgot to mention we also removed all network drivers on my xp desktop and reinstalled driver


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please post a HijackThis 2.00.2 Log here.


----------



## karly (Oct 18, 2005)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:55:21 PM, on 10/1/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP3 (6.00.2900.5512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\netdde.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG7\avgwb.dat
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfig] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\MSConfig.exe /auto
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AWMON] "C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware SE Professional\Ad-Watch.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: ftp.bobsdiner.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: mycvg.convergys.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: guru.grisoft.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{D9B87537-8029-43DC-BC93-16FB63CCBC7D}: NameServer = 192.168.10.1
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTSvcCDA.EXE (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: WMDM PMSP Service - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe (file missing)
O24 - Desktop Component 1: ::The Weather Pixie:: CYWG - http://weatherpixie.com/CDF/index.php?place=CYWG&trooper=38&type=C
O24 - Desktop Component 2: ::The Weather Pixie:: CYWG - http://weatherpixie.com/CDF/index.php?place=CYWG&trooper=30&type=C

--
End of file - 4958 bytes


----------



## nego-oh-oh (Jan 22, 2006)

what kind of cable are you using to connect
the computers together? on only 2 use a 
twisted pair -patch cable (yellow) ,with more
than 2 (with hubs,switches,routers)-use a 
blue straight though cable


----------



## karly (Oct 18, 2005)

thanks for your comments nego-oh-oh
ive never encountered that color is a real indicator of cable function - there are non-standardized cables out there. i have standard ethernet wire. there is 1 router between my computers.



nego-oh-oh said:


> what kind of cable are you using to connect
> the computers together? on only 2 use a
> twisted pair -patch cable (yellow) ,with more
> than 2 (with hubs,switches,routers)-use a
> blue straight though cable


----------



## fldork (Oct 3, 2008)

Just a thought

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...1d-ee46-481e-ba11-37f485fa34ea&displaylang=en


----------



## fldork (Oct 3, 2008)

Also as a test see if you can connect both machines to one another via ethernet port using cat5 cable. see if you can access each computers file sharing in this manner. also see if theres a firmware upgrade to your router.


----------



## nego-oh-oh (Jan 22, 2006)

mistake in my above post
"on only 2 use a crossover-patch cable "



forgot where i came across this-
it may be of some use ????

Note: You may not be able to see the other computer from Vista 
by clicking on "Network" on the start menu unless you turn
on "Network discovery" in the Network and shareing center 
also turn on "File sharing" on the Visa machine and "File and
print shareing" on the XP machine if you need to copy files 
of map drives etc..


----------



## karly (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank you fldork and nego-oh-oh for both suggesting network discovery.
Unfortunately i have found no documentation that sugggests that would affect connectivity, network discovery and Vista's network map is only eye candy, these suggestions are good but im past that point. and i have already loaded LLTD on the XP.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

LLTD does nothing for actual networking, it just allows Vista to show XP machines in it's graphical network map.


----------



## karly (Oct 18, 2005)

hey Johnwill, im almost ready to call my old XP a lost cause, any other suggestions?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Install from scratch? :smile:


----------

